# Judgements, court orders and bankruptcy



## Nobizere (21 Jun 2013)

I have a few judgements against me personally that have been secured on my home. I just received notification that I will be in court in August for a hearing. The plaintiff is a bank I had a business loan with, that was personally guaranteed by me. Assuming the court orders me to pay a monthly amount how would UK bankruptcy affect that? Will I still have to pay given that I've been ordered to do so by an Irish court? 

As for the judgements; while I'll likely return the keys to the bank so judgements against the property are worthless, can the personal judgements against me be kept in place, and acted upon by a creditor after discharge from UK bankruptcy?


----------



## Steve Thatcher (21 Jun 2013)

See below, these will help



Nobizere said:


> I have a few judgements against me personally that have been secured on my home. I just received notification that I will be in court in August for a hearing. The plaintiff is a bank I had a business loan with, that was personally guaranteed by me. Assuming the court orders me to pay a monthly amount how would UK bankruptcy affect that? Will I still have to pay given that I've been ordered to do so by an Irish court?
> 
> When you go bankrupt any order to pay money ceases and the debt is written off
> 
> As for the judgements; while I'll likely return the keys to the bank so judgements against the property are worthless, can the personal judgements against me be kept in place, and acted upon by a creditor after discharge from UK bankruptcy?



No, the judgments are written off on the bankruptcy. Ay debt that you have actual or contingent is written off in the bankruptcy, even if you forget it and don't include it on your statement of affairs

Steve Thatcher
Www.helpwithdebtuk.com


----------



## Nobizere (21 Jun 2013)

Thanks for that Steve. But just to confirm; even court ordered payments are written off as well?


----------



## Time (22 Jun 2013)

Yes. They are all written off.


----------



## Nobizere (22 Jun 2013)

Thank you Time.


----------

